# Kreuzschaltung Aufgabe



## Qu1Te (28 Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen! 

Ich komme bei einer Aufgabe nicht weiter.

"Eine Leuchte P1 soll mit Hilfe von zwei Wechselschaltern S1 und S2 sowie einem Kreuzschalter S3 ein- und ausgeschaltet werden. 
Hinweis: Sie benötigen zur Lösung kene Schütze.

a) Zeichen Sie den Stromlaufplan. 

...ich sitze jetzt seit ner halben Stunde hier, aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf wie das funktionieren soll.


----------



## 190B (28 Oktober 2012)

Wiki ist Dein Freund:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreuzschaltung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Oktober 2012)

Kennst Du GOOGLE ?

Benutze es und frage dann konkret wenn es nicht weitergeht.


----------



## Qu1Te (28 Oktober 2012)

und wo ist da der Stromlaufplan, damit ich die Aufgabe gelöst habe?


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2012)

Hinweis: Sie benötigen zur Lösung keine SPS. 

Wir im Forum lösen wir grundsätzlich keine Hausaufgaben.
Aber bei so einer extrem simplen Aufgabe, bringt Google 60.900 Treffer.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Oktober 2012)

Qu1Te schrieb:


> und wo ist da der Stromlaufplan, damit ich die Aufgabe gelöst habe?



Das ist jetzt ein Scherz, oder ?

Du weisst schon wie ein Stromlaufplan aussieht.........


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2012)

Qu1Te schrieb:


> und wo ist da der Stromlaufplan, damit ich die Aufgabe gelöst habe?



Also ehrlich gesagt, wenn du im Wiki-Artikel den Stromlaufplan nicht erkennen kannst, dann solltest du dir einen anderen Beruf suchen. Soviel Blödheit ist ja schon peinlich


----------



## Rudi (28 Oktober 2012)

Langsam glaube ich auch das wir bald Chinesen ins Land holen müssen.


----------



## mariob (28 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
warum keine SPS? Man kann doch die Wechselschalter und den Kreuzschalter an den Eingängen einlesen und über geeignete logische Verknüpfungen die Funktion nachbilden. Sollte sogar mit einer Logo möglich sein, eine F CPU wäre natürlich das Sahnehäubchen.
Und der Schaltplan wäre stark entschärft.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## GLT (28 Oktober 2012)

mariob schrieb:


> Und der Schaltplan wäre stark entschärft.


Aber nur wenn Spannungsversorgung und E/A-Kennzeichnung nicht zum Lösungansatz gehörten.

Ob sich der TE jemals wieder meldet?
Sonst könnte der Thread in die Tonne.


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Oktober 2012)

> Sitze seit einer halben Stunde an dieser Aufgabe....



Wers glaubt wird seelig!:s18:


----------



## Sinix (29 Oktober 2012)

mariob schrieb:


> Sollte sogar mit einer Logo möglich sein, eine F CPU wäre natürlich das Sahnehäubchen.



... mit Fingerscan, Nachtabschaltung und Ereignisprotokoll via WLAn ans IPhone :sm2:


----------



## dentech (29 Oktober 2012)

Wohl in der Schule nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## -ASDF- (29 Oktober 2012)

Soviel zum "Cybermobbing" : )


----------



## mariob (29 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
nein, nicht in die Tonne, ich stand heute vor einem recht professionell gebauten Schaltschrank, dort sind überall Stromwandler zur Messung eingebaut. Im Einspeisefeld ein Meßgerät in der Tür dahinter ein Feld mit mehreren Abgängen, ebenfalls Meßgeräte in der Tür.
Ich war heute nur zu Besuch in der Anlage. Der Kollege hatte also das Elend zu ertragen. Jedenfalls waren die Abgangsfelder dafür projektiert, das neben dem betreffenden Meßgerät in der Tür auch noch ein extern in der Anlage vorhandener Meßwandler Werte in die GLT liefern kann. Dazu waren zunächst mal keine Wandlerklemmen vorgesehen.
Es gab überhaupt nur normale Kllemmen. Einer der Elektriker, die den Schrank einbauen sollten, rüstete also die Wandlerklemmen nach und änderte die Verdrahtung. Nach der Inbetriebnahme zeigte das Einspeisefeld (keine externe Messung) 180 A an. In der GLT wurde ein Wert von 90 A auf dem einzigen belasteten Abgang angezeigt, derselbe Wert am Schrank.
Fahfrage: Was hat der Elektriker falsch gemacht?
Wer diese Frage beantworten kann, kann bestimmt auch verstehen das dieser Thread nicht in die Tonne muß. Es gibt nämlich nicht nur dieses eine Exemplar hier.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht warum ihr den Kollegen nicht helfen wollt, ich poste jetzt die Lösung.


----------



## rheumakay (29 Oktober 2012)

...oder so


----------



## mariob (29 Oktober 2012)

Punkt vergessen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ohm200x (29 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht warum ihr den Kollegen nicht helfen wollt, ich poste jetzt die Lösung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 18646



Hm, lieferst du jetzt noch die Brille mit um die Verdrahtung in der Abzweigdose zu erkennen.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2012)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Hm, lieferst du jetzt noch die Brille mit um die Verdrahtung in der Abzweigdose zu erkennen.
> 
> Gruß ohm200x



Du willst aber ganz genau wissen, von der gezeigten Kreuzschaltung hab ich jetzt keins mehr.
Aber hier ist etwas vergleichbares, so muß das später aussehen.


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Oktober 2012)

alles klar, merk ich mir! Danke dir!
Ich werd auch allen immer sagen, dass ich die Verdrahtungsfeinheiten von dir gelernt habe.

Nehme ich hierfür eigentlich speziellen Dreck oder reicht der Normale Verbindungsdreck von WAGO Kontakttechnik?
bin mir hier bei der Farbe unschlüssig!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> alles klar, merk ich mir! Danke dir!
> Ich werd auch allen immer sagen, dass ich die Verdrahtungsfeinheiten von dir gelernt habe.



Kein Problem, kannst du ruhig machen. 



KingHelmer schrieb:


> Nehme ich hierfür eigentlich speziellen Dreck oder reicht der Normale Verbindungsdreck von WAGO Kontakttechnik?
> bin mir hier bei der Farbe unschlüssig!



Nein der Dreck ist hier auf jeden Bauerhof zu finden, es sind jahrelange Ablagerungen. 
Was für Farben...? verdrahtet wird nach Gefühl, ein bisschen Schmerz ist PE, leichtes zucken mit
den Augen ist der Nulleiter und grobmotoriges umsichschlagen ist dann L1.


----------



## Nordischerjung (29 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du willst aber ganz genau wissen, von der gezeigten Kreuzschaltung hab ich jetzt keins mehr.
> Aber hier ist etwas vergleichbares, so muß das später aussehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 18654



Das kommt erst im 3. Lehrjahr, die Kreuz und Quer Schaltung.


----------

